# Furries - An Inside Look



## Mint (Mar 4, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/17995012

Anyone else watched this documentary? It's about two months old. Honestly, I thought it was a fantastic look into the fandom and it was very enjoyable to watch!

So sorry if this has been linked, by the way. I looked back and didn't see any previous threads about it and I wanted to share. c:


----------



## LLiz (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey thanks, I am going to watch that later on when I have time.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't think I want an inside look of _any_ furry

The porn does that often enough


----------



## Jude (Mar 4, 2011)

Saw this about a month ago. It did a fairly good job presenting the fandom without actually lying or leaving out details to the person watching it.


----------



## Zucri_theFolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Agreed, the person doing it did a very nice job of representing us


----------



## Larry (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds interesting, but I'll have to watch it later...


----------



## LLiz (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Mint (Mar 6, 2011)

LLiz said:


> Thanks for the link, I enjoyed watching that.



Not at all.


----------



## Tuss (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah yes, I've seen this.
It's the worse documentary ever made (That I've seen) from my perspective.

1. It goes on way too long.
2. It doesn't really answer any questions. It gives a 2 second explanation of furries then goes on to hours of random people we don't give a shit about talking about useless crap that isn't always relevant.
3. It needs to be more interesting. It's boring, in my opinion. Too much "Blah blah blah". Needs more pictures, explainations of things like art, fursuiting, even mentioning the musical people.

Before anyone goes "BAWWW YOU MAKE ONE THEN" I have. I just have no idea where it is. :B


----------



## LLiz (Mar 6, 2011)

Tuss said:


> Ah yes, I've seen this.
> It's the worse documentary ever made (That I've seen) from my perspective.
> 
> 1. It goes on way too long.
> ...


 
Sounds like you need the discovery channel.


----------



## Waffles (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought it was kind of interesting, but it does have a bunch of useless junk in it that should be cut out.


----------



## 00vapour (Mar 6, 2011)

watched it,

it was interesting but here are some things to improve:

- females, where are they?
- balance, where are the irate haters? where are the somewhat valid concerns of the normal populace?

other than those two things, the interviews were very interesting and well shot, I might suggest finding a quieter location so that you don't need to use a noise filter as background voices come into hearing when the interviewee is speaking.

not sure if the producer is here, I hope he is lurking.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I don't think I want an inside look of _any_ furry
> 
> The porn does that often enough


 
my this button is MIA so THIS


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 7, 2011)

On a technical aspect, this is a horrible documentary.

Half these guys seem like they're looking directly into the camera giving testimonials.

Lower-thirds are too small.

Way too much headroom on person 2.  Not enough on person 4.

Some interviews go on too long, others go really short.

Fade out, then back into the same interview?  Poor design choice.  Needs moar B-Roll.

The only thing this guy got right was a soft-focus background, though a lot of them still seem bland.

There just does not seem to be a lot of focus in this documentary.  We're hearing all these stories, but why are they important?  What's the issue being addressed?  It's not so much a documentary as a publicity device for cons.


----------



## curtpehrson (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm glad to see discussion of my docu has hit the FA forums!  I've had an overwhelming response over the documentary, both from furs and nonfurs alike.  Feedback is great to hear, and I've enjoyed both a lot of glowing compliments as well as a healthy dose of criticism (mostly constructive, sometimes abrasive).  For those who are offering constructive critique, I am listening!  A lot of what I have heard has helped me hone my plans for upcoming work.  I personally view the main weaknesses of the documentary to be insufficient b-roll and a lack of diversity in interviewees.  I will improve on these and other things in future works!

"Furries - An Inside Look" was done on a very tight schedule and an even tighter budget, with a crew of only myself and one other person.  I knew going in that I wouldn't get everything just how I wanted it, but I tried to get the best balance I could obtain at one con with two cameras and two people.  My next work will be better planned out, better equipped, and will likely contain footage encompassing multiple cons and footage from outside cons as well.

Most recently, I have been working with Trent Wexler of FURS Documentary (in production), as he has commissioned me as co-producer and director of photography.  We just finished some great shooting at Furry Fiesta.  I will be returning to my own projects within the year, though, and I hope to be able to do that while continuing to work in parallel with FURS.

If you're interested in tidbits and updates, you can follow me on twitter @curtpehrson, and of course you can always shoot me an e-mail at curt [at] curtpehrson (dot) com.

Thanks for the feedback!  Stay tuned.


     ~ Curt


----------



## Mint (Mar 8, 2011)

curtpehrson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm glad to see discussion of my docu has hit the FA forums!  I've had an overwhelming response over the documentary, both from furs and nonfurs alike.  Feedback is great to hear, and I've enjoyed both a lot of glowing compliments as well as a healthy dose of criticism (mostly constructive, sometimes abrasive).  For those who are offering constructive critique, I am listening!  A lot of what I have heard has helped me hone my plans for upcoming work.  I personally view the main weaknesses of the documentary to be insufficient b-roll and a lack of diversity in interviewees.  I will improve on these and other things in future works!
> 
> ...



I can't tell you how excited I am to see everything come together. c: Despite the flaws, I really did enjoy your documentary. It's also great that you've taken the criticism you've received even though much of it has been a bit harsh at times. Best of luck in your future projects! Personally, I will definitely be following you and what's going on.


----------



## cavewolf (Mar 18, 2011)

curtpehrson said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm glad to see discussion of my docu has hit the FA forums!  I've had an overwhelming response over the documentary, both from furs and nonfurs alike.  Feedback is great to hear, and I've enjoyed both a lot of glowing compliments as well as a healthy dose of criticism (mostly constructive, sometimes abrasive).  For those who are offering constructive critique, I am listening!  A lot of what I have heard has helped me hone my plans for upcoming work.  I personally view the main weaknesses of the documentary to be insufficient b-roll and a lack of diversity in interviewees.  I will improve on these and other things in future works!
> 
> ...


 
Whoa!  Look at you, coming here and saying hi!  Very classy.


----------

